# Will Doggy Day Camp @ Petsmart Effect Potty Training?



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Turbo will be losing her sitter at the end of this week so I'm thinking about dropping her off at Doggy Day Camp at Petsmart Mon.-Fri. since I can't afford a "real" puppy-sitter. (My friend has been stopping by my place to feed, watch, and play with Turbo for 5 hours/day for a low price while I'm at work.) Does anyone have any experience with the Day Camp that Petsmart offers? Good or bad things to say? 

I checked out the facility last night and they basically play with other dogs (divided into small, med., large sizes) in an indoor enclosed area from 9am-5pm. They get an hour lunch break in their own little rooms and spend the rest of the time in the play area. I asked where they go potty and Petsmart said they basically go wherever they feel like it in the enclosed space. She said it shouldn't effect potty training since it's as if your puppy were playing in the park and can go wherever on the grass. I'm not so sure about that since they will be indoors on tile ...Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know whether it will affect the potty training, but I do know that my mom's dog refused to go potty while he was there and was desperate by the time he was picked up each day. I have to think that is really hard physically on them. Is it possible to do half days instead?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for more opinions


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally woudln't want my dog to spent 8 hours a day running with other dogs. And yes, I think asking a pup to pee on a tile floor would very much interfere with the housetraining process. An adult dog would likely hold it for the day, but that's not healthy either.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i don't think it a good idea for puppy to spend so much time without rest.(1 hour is not enough.)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How old is your pup? is he old enough to safely be around other dogs? My vet said 5 months.

Is there any other doggie day care in your town? Camp Bow Wow? I would prefer a place where they can go outside to pee. It will probably screw with housebreaking.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Debles said:


> How old is your pup? is he old enough to safely be around other dogs? My vet said 5 months.
> 
> Is there any other doggie day care in your town? Camp Bow Wow? I would prefer a place where they can go outside to pee. It will probably screw with housebreaking.


I agree if there is a Camp Bow Wow near you I'd look into it. Libby has been there and once Murphy is old enough, he'll be going to have his interview/evaluation. The dogs pretty much play all day there too but you can ask them to give your dog "rest" in one of their cabins.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Ours doesn't have a doggie day care, but I have to wonder, are the dogs actually outside at all? (For instance, does one of the workers walk the dogs individually at least 1X per day?) I don't think pups associate indoor tile with being at the park -- and i woulld not want him to. If not, that could affect housetraining. Also, how many dogs to how many employees? Are there enough people if an issue breaks out between pups?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

There doesn't necessarily have to be any time 'outside' for the dogs to go potty. At my daycare we have an area filled with wood chips that is used to go potty instead of going outside. We have found this actually helps with potty training at home. However, I don't think it would be very helpful if the dogs just went potty anywhere anytime. Also, speaking of rest times, we put all our dogs down for 2 hours a day for nap time.


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Turbo's 17 weeks old right now. She just got all her last shots on Sat. I'll look into camp Bow Wow.. I'm also concerned about her running around with other dogs for that long. Petsmart also has another option where she can be kept in her own room for most of the time..they'll walk her twice in the time that she's there and she'll get a 30 min. play session with the other dogs. Does that sound better? I feel more comfortable keeping her at home so she can be in a familiar place but it would cost too much to pay someone to come out and walk her twice and play with her for a little. Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions~


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thor's Mom said:


> Ours doesn't have a doggie day care, but I have to wonder, are the dogs actually outside at all? (For instance, does one of the workers walk the dogs individually at least 1X per day?) I don't think pups associate indoor tile with being at the park -- and i woulld not want him to. If not, that could affect housetraining. Also, how many dogs to how many employees? Are there enough people if an issue breaks out between pups?


Petsmart says they will walk her once before 9am and once more if I pick her up after 5pm. I wish they would walk her at least one time in between. They said there's always at least one employee watching each group of dogs (small, med., large).


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

What is your concern for having your pup around other dogs? 17 weeks is the PERFECT time to have your dogs around others as it is prime for socialization and also teaches your dog bite inhibition and how to get along with other dogs. It's like sending your kids off to public school. It may not be the safest or the best education, but the way kids learn to interact with others and with authority are just as important as the education they receive


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Turbo22 said:


> I feel more comfortable keeping her at home so she can be in a familiar place but it would cost too much to pay someone to come out and walk her twice and play with her for a little. Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions~


Have you looked into finding a dog walker to come in during the day? I was looking at some out here last week since Murphy is too young for Camp Bow Wow and for someone to come to the house and walk them and play with them for 30-45 minutes is only $17 a session for both dogs. As opposed to Camp Bow Wow which is $25 for the day per dog or $40 for both. Good Luck.


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Bock said:


> What is your concern for having your pup around other dogs? 17 weeks is the PERFECT time to have your dogs around others as it is prime for socialization and also teaches your dog bite inhibition and how to get along with other dogs. It's like sending your kids off to public school. It may not be the safest or the best education, but the way kids learn to interact with others and with authority are just as important as the education they receive


 
I think the day camp is a great opportunity for socialization. My concern is her running around for 8 hours every day without enough rest. At home, she naps a lot in between play sessions. Another concern is her potty training. 

I'm looking into dog walkers as well. It just seems 30-40 min. of interaction isn't enough..:uhoh: or perhaps I'm being too picky :


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Turbo22 said:


> Petsmart says they will walk her once before 9am and once more if I pick her up after 5pm. I wish they would walk her at least one time in between. They said there's always at least one employee watching each group of dogs (small, med., large).


That doesn't sound like enough potty times for a 17 week old, does it?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The petsmart choices don't sound too great. Two extremes.

Check into Camp Bowwow Or is she old enough?


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Camp Bow Wow does seem like a way better choice. The closest one is a 30 min. drive in the opposite direction from going to work though =\ That would make my drive to work close to 2 hours..not sure if I can handle that. I think I'll look into a dog walker for now. Thanks again for all the great posts!


----------

